# New Tubes for Vintage Wrist Rocket, needed!



## kenner (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi All!

My Wrist rocket is from the early 1970s; it could even be my original, from ~ 1960... It has the alum. forks and plastic pouch inserts. I used to use surgical tubing from the drug store. I'm now 65yrs old and the technology has left me in the geologic dust.

I've looked through a lot of diff bands and tubes and have NO clue as to what I should be looking for, for replacements and I'd like some suggestions/recommendations.

I don't know exactly where it is, right now, so I can't get a diam. on the frame, but it's NOT skinny and there never were any tips on the forks.

Thanks your your help!
Ken


----------



## Slingshooter01 (Oct 21, 2021)

You could try flat bands If they don't work you could Small tubes. the tubes you get from Walmart nowadays aren't very good


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . The stock bands aren't so good anyway . Mount a set of flat bands for ease of shooting and improved accuracy and power . Here is how .


----------



## kenner (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks!! Can you recommend a best brand??


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome! You can use all different tubes and flatlands. Depending on the ammo weight your using. You can Also carve one from tree and cut cards too! Welcome to The aDiCicTiOn of shooters.


----------



## kenner (Dec 29, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!
All of us have favorite latex setups, but most flatbands will perform well if they match the ammo you are using. 
Scroll down on this page for some pretty reliable guidance on matching bands and ammo if you are drawing to an anchor on your face (mouth, cheekbone, or ear, for example). 








Standard Flat Bands (7/16") | SimpleShot Slingshot Bands


Standard Flat Bands from SimpleShot Rubber Slingshot Bands - Made with SimpleShot Premium Latex. Not just a compromise, but an entirely new formulation of latex made specifically for SimpleShot, specifically for slingshot performance! Standard Band Size = 7/16" - 18mm x 22mm - 0.7mm thick...




simple-shot.com




If you are interested in pinching pennies, you can probably shoot 3/8-inch steel bearings or the Daisy Tracers (white 1/2-inch marbles) for a year or more with these bands.








16pcs 0.75mm Slingshot Rubber Bands Replacement Flat Hunting Catapult Elastic Bungee Outdoor Shooting Game (Orange) : Sports & Outdoors


16pcs 0.75mm Slingshot Rubber Bands Replacement Flat Hunting Catapult Elastic Bungee Outdoor Shooting Game (Orange) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com




Notice that these come with a large (by Chinese production standards) pouch - which may seem tiny compared to the wrist rocket pouches, but they are really big enough.


----------

